# Your feeling function and stance on gay rights?



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

I am certain there are more pressing issues in the world today.. 
Although I believe in equality I am a tad confounded how such a small minority is making so much fucking noise.
I am bored with the subject.. I am bored with the hostility surrounding the subject.. I am bored with people who have nothing else to be proud of save for who they fuck. 
Really!!?? If the best you can do is define yourself by who you get rammed by then I feel sorry for you.

In the meantime more detrimental issues get ignored.


----------



## Entropic (Jun 15, 2012)

Also, just because I can, but some very vocal active groups trying to promote gay rights can cause their own cultural issues in places that do not have the same understanding of gay as Westerners and Americans in particular do. Pro-gay rights groups are causing havoc in many Middle Eastern countries that recognize homosexuality as a legal and valid sexual orientation given it exists within very specific circumstances, and when gay rights activists then try to shoehorn these groups of people into the group of gay a bunch of cultural clashes occur because ultimately, gay =/= homosexual. There are plenty of people who think of themselves as gay culturally but are heterosexual/bisexual/anything else sexual sexually. I use the label because it's short and simple and people know what I mean, but culturally I don't see myself as gay or even supporting anything gay for example. It actually creeps me out. 

So I mean, on the question whether I support gay rights or not is a problematic issue. I support rights for minority groups and the equality for people regardless of gender, sexual orientation, religion or ethnicity bla bla, because not doing so would be rather bigoted at least considering my own identifications, but gay rights movements are themselves not unproblematic, that's for sure.


----------



## FlightsOfFancy (Dec 30, 2012)

Dunno about the feeling type (I tend to be different in MBTI/Soc) 

Anyway, I hazard to say that I'm inert on the issue. While I don't think it needs to be a focal point, there's nothing that ever gets done by not caring. As an African American, if a few people that cared in the 50s/60s did not arise, I'd not be here to type this now. Similarly, if it were not for some transgendered folk, it'd still be a pathology that would be illegal. This also goes for women's lib of the 20s. 

Sure, you can not care because it doesn't apply to you, or simply because you don't want to be hyper involved. However, these issues need ironing out, so I am glad there are those vocal enough to do so and fully support them in the endeavor.


----------



## AST (Oct 1, 2013)

Fe who thinks you should treat everyone the same regardless of who they want to fuck, but that marriage is by definition male + female. So I don't personally recognize "gay marriage"... or really consider government to be the people in charge of that, so I don't really care what happens in that regard.


----------



## Psychopomp (Oct 3, 2012)

AST said:


> Fe who thinks you should treat everyone the same regardless of who they want to fuck, but that marriage is by definition male + female. So I don't personally recognize "gay marriage"... or really consider government to be the people in charge of that, so I don't really care what happens in that regard.


This little conundrum is easy to unravel. Everyone gets the same rights to civic union before the law. Those people can call this whatever they want, but it is civic union.

If your church wants to offer you a rite and/or give you a certificate nominally commemorating this or done in addition to this, then godspeed. They can call this whatever they want. 

Made-up problem: solved.


----------



## Ligerman30 (Oct 23, 2013)

I think the apathy surrounding the issue of gay rights among our supporters like @Arclight is why we don't have the same rights as everyone else. Unless people start talking about it, it won't get solved. Even in states like Texas majority opinion is in support of gay rights, but if straight supporters don't speak up and start voting in favor of our rights, those polls are irrelevant.


----------



## Arclight (Feb 10, 2010)

Ligerman30 said:


> I think the apathy surrounding the issue of gay rights among our supporters like @_Arclight_ is why we don't have the same rights as everyone else. Unless people start talking about it, it won't get solved. Even in states like Texas majority opinion is in support of gay rights, but if straight supporters don't speak up and start voting in favor of our rights, those polls are irrelevant.


 No.. It's more like .. "We want something.. And we want it NOW and anybody who dares have a differing opinion will be ostracized and slandered" 
Change takes time.. If you want something to be nice and legal then there is always a process.. You might also have to accept that some people don't give a fuck and even accept that some people don't agree.. Calling them names wont help your cause, just strengthen the resolve of the opposition . 

I am not apathetic.. It just isn't my or many other people's priority. Get in line with poverty, crime, unemployment, environmental concerns, racism and a host of other more serious problems that need fixing as well. 

In the mean time be nice and stop acting like everything you claim to be against and I might put more effort into "supporting" your cause.


----------



## Bluefireluv (Jun 17, 2013)

Fi, for.
Not because it's considered the "right thing to do", but because I just don't see why we should prevent gays from being able to do what they want to do xD


----------



## Ligerman30 (Oct 23, 2013)

Arclight said:


> No.. It's more like .. "We want something.. And we want it NOW and anybody who dares have a differing opinion will be ostracized and slandered"
> Change takes time.. If you want something to be nice and legal then there is always a process.. You might also have to accept that some people don't give a fuck and even accept that some people don't agree.. Calling them names wont help your cause, just strengthen the resolve of the opposition .
> 
> I am not apathetic.. It just isn't my or many other people's priority. Get in line with poverty, crime, unemployment, environmental concerns, racism and a host of other more serious problems that need fixing as well.
> ...


When did I ever call you names? If you think we should get the same rights as everyone else then sitting around isn't going to change a thing. That's all I'm, saying.


----------



## King Nothing (Sep 8, 2013)

I didn't read the directions.


----------



## deftonePassenger (Jun 18, 2012)

Hm, interesting I guess that there is no correlation here. I figured there would be an internet bias (that is to say that forum browsers tend to be pretty open-minded and support equality). Guess I'd have to poll elsewhere if possible. 

My initial thought was that some (not all) Fi users would hold tight to their beliefs of right vs. wrong and some (again, not all) would be against gay rights. Also, I assumed that nearly all Fe users would evaluate this issue based on how it affects the community (lol it doesn't) and would be in favor. Guess there is no correlation that can be found on this.


----------



## EmileeArsenic (Jun 8, 2012)

It doesn't hurt anyone and it could arguably help a lot of people, if on no other level, then just to be happy. If people are supposed to have a right to life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness, then shouldn't they be free to marry the person whom they love and not be given shit for it?


----------



## LadyO.W.BernieBro (Sep 4, 2010)

deftonePassenger said:


> Hm, interesting I guess that there is no correlation here. I figured there would be an internet bias (that is to say that forum browsers tend to be pretty open-minded and support equality). Guess I'd have to poll elsewhere if possible.
> 
> My initial thought was that some (not all) Fi users would hold tight to their beliefs of right vs. wrong and some (again, not all) would be against gay rights. Also, I assumed that nearly all Fe users would evaluate this issue based on how it affects the community (lol it doesn't) and would be in favor. Guess there is no correlation that can be found on this.


That's my general approach with most hot button issues (How would it affect___? What does it mean in relation to this other group?)

Just checking to make sure things are fair and consistent for everyone and doing a lot of reexamination, sometimes reforming views because of that.


----------



## Jerzy Urban (Apr 6, 2013)

Im not gay. 
Im an Fi dom.

This might not make sense to some but....

In theory im against it, in practice im for it because i think all should be free as long as it doesnt mess with other people.


----------



## emmylouise (Nov 7, 2013)

I'm a Fe and I'm 100% for gay rights.


----------



## GoosePeelings (Nov 10, 2013)

Fe? Fi? 
I'm sorry from the bottom of my heart, I just joined.
But I support Gay rights with all I have.


----------



## Destiny Lund (Sep 2, 2011)

Mostly Fe user here, but my Fi is also strong according to tests. I believe gay marriage is a sin, but that doesn't give the rest of the people(also sinners) the right to stop them, it's their decision. The rest of us sinners have the freedom to lie, idolize others, or cheat, why can't gays sin as well?


----------



## Pau7 (Jun 20, 2013)

Arclight said:


> No.. It's more like .. "We want something.. And we want it NOW and anybody who dares have a differing opinion will be ostracized and slandered"
> Change takes time.. If you want something to be nice and legal then there is always a process.. You might also have to accept that some people don't give a fuck and even accept that some people don't agree.. Calling them names wont help your cause, just strengthen the resolve of the opposition .


That goes both ways.



Arclight said:


> I am not apathetic.. It just isn't my or many other people's priority. Get in line with poverty, crime, unemployment, environmental concerns, racism and a host of other more serious problems that need fixing as well.


You don't think issues directly affecting people's lives are serious?



Arclight said:


> In the mean time be nice and stop acting like everything you claim to be against and I might put more effort into "supporting" your cause.


You can be pro-equality and solve societal problems at the same time.


----------



## WardRhiannon (Feb 1, 2012)

Fi, and I don't see why gays shouldn't get married. It's about human rights.


----------



## killerB (Jan 14, 2010)

Fi has little to do with gay rights. After all, thinking and logic users would also point out that being gay is just as valid as being straight, so therefore, why not promote equality?


----------



## J Squirrel (Jun 2, 2012)

fourtines said:


> Within two pages, I saw three NTJs say they don't care.
> 
> Maybe Tert/Inf Fi is less likely to care about general rights, unless they concern that particular individual, specifically.


Not all of us are like that. :happy:



somnuvore said:


> giving a person special rights is not how rights work, and not only that, but rights granted to gays by the state further does not make these permissions rights, it makes them privileges, which can be taken away at a moment's notice.


A couple things wrong with that.

1) It isn't about giving anyone special rights. It is about making sure they have the same rights everyone else has.

I agree with you that there is something wrong with the fact that there have to be laws passed or legal decisions made to grant these rights, and that does make them seem more like privileges/permissions (look what California had to go through). Given our legal system though, that is the way it works. We had to go through similar to guarantee the rights for women, ethnic minorities, etc.



somnuvore said:


> To be pro gay rights is to be pro gay control; rather, you should be pro *marriage* rights, which not only solves the problem of gays being unable to marry, but solves the problem of external forces taking away the freedom gays, and anyone else for that matter, are supposed to have _to __begin with._


No. To be pro gay rights means exactly that. And it is a much wider issue than marriage. How does being "pro marriage" help solve discrimination such as a homosexual being fired simply for who they are? 



somnuvore said:


> This problem can only be resolved by refusing to harm a person for their sexual preference, and denying others from harming you for said reason.


And how do we do that as a society? Through our legal system.


----------



## 6007 (Feb 12, 2010)

People should not be harmed or denied rights based on ethnicity, religion, gender identity, sexual orientation, etc. 
If two consenting adults want to be together, I don't think anyone has a right to stop them. 
Human beings have such short lifespans, it's sad that they use their time to thwart each other, judge each other, and make life stupid and difficult. 
Your morals have no place in my bedroom, provided I'm not harming someone else, it's not your business.


----------

